# Crown Top Bottle Information.



## hemihampton (Feb 4, 2022)

Thought I'd post this info, to show there was not a mass production or move to start the mass Production of the Crown Top Bottle starting in 1892 like some people think. Hope this helps.  LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 7, 2022)

This is good info, it's important to remember that any switch over to a new style of bottle or manufacturing technique would have been a fairly gradual process.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 7, 2022)

Here is a 1897 Crown Top Pic.


----------



## Bohdan (Feb 9, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Thought I'd post this info, to show there was not a mass production or move to start the mass Production of the Crown Top Bottle starting in 1892 like some people think. Hope this helps.  LEON.
> View attachment 234550View attachment 234551


Who or what are you quoting please. Source?


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 18, 2022)

more Painter Info.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 18, 2022)

owens info.


----------



## Bohdan (Feb 19, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Thought I'd post this info, to show there was not a mass production or move to start the mass Production of the Crown Top Bottle starting in 1892 like some people think. Hope this helps.  LEON.
> View attachment 234550View attachment 234551



Who or what are you quoting please. Source?


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 20, 2022)

Some of this info has been saved on my Computer for Years. The first pic & 2nd & 3rd pic gives the Source.


----------



## Bohdan (Feb 20, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Some of this info has been saved on my Computer for Years. The first pic & 2nd & 3rd pic gives the Source.


Thanks.


----------

